# Ist meine Wakü richtig angeschlossen? :D



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe gerade versucht, etwas im msi dragon center herumzuspielen, da ich die ein oder andere Lüfterkurve gern anheben würde damit es etwas kühler wird.

Ich sehe nun zu meiner Verwunderung: 

Cpu Lüfter: 2450 RPM im Schnitt
Pumpen Lüfter: 0 RPM
System Lüfter: etwa 900 RPM

Zu meiner Frage, wieso ist die Pumpe bei 0?
Die Pumpe ist am "Cpu Fan" angeschlossen, es gibt jedoch auch einen "Pump Fan" Anschluss, ist die nun dort Falsch angeschlossen?
Die Radiator Lüfter sind am "Sys Fan 2" Angeschlossen ( beide lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel am selben Port )

Ich habe ein 

MSI X470 Gaming Plus ( Absolutes Müll Board nicht zu Empfehlen )
Ryzen 5 3600
MSI RX 580 8GB OC
16GB DDR4 G Skill Rip Jaws
Das ganze in einem Sharkoon S-25W Gehäuse.

MfG


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juni 2020)

Na wenn die Pumpe am CPU-Fan klemmt, dann werden dort die RPM ausgegeben und wenn am Pump-Fan nichts dran ist, wird dort auch nichts angezeigt/ausgelesen.

Ich würde die Pumpe an den Pump-Fan stecken und die beiden Lüfter vom Radi and den CPU-Fan.


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Na wenn die Pumpe am CPU-Fan klemmt, dann werden dort die RPM ausgegeben und wenn am Pump-Fan nichts dran ist, wird dort auch nichts angezeigt/ausgelesen.
> 
> Ich würde die Pumpe an den Pump-Fan stecken und die beiden Lüfter vom Radi and den CPU-Fan.



Werde es morgen sofort testen, hoffe die Lüfter vom Radiator drehen dann nicht auf, die sind nämlich echt widerlich von cooler Master


----------



## NatokWa (4. Juni 2020)

lyriix7 schrieb:


> Werde es morgen sofort testen, hoffe die Lüfter vom Radiator drehen dann nicht auf, die sind nämlich echt widerlich von cooler Master


 da gibt es 2 einfache Mittel gegen : 

1. Die Billige Methode einfach die Lüfter im Bios richtig ein zu stellen . Idr. kann man entweder Profile oder Kurven anwählen (oder beides) wird sowas NICHT geboten ist das MB Billigdreck ....
2. Andere Lüfter drauf setzen wie SilentWings/Phantom Wings oder andere gute Lüfter anderer Marken die ICH nicht empfehlen kann da ich sie selbst nie hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

lyriix7 schrieb:


> Zu meiner Frage, wieso ist die Pumpe bei 0?
> Die Pumpe ist am "Cpu Fan" angeschlossen, es gibt jedoch auch einen "Pump Fan" Anschluss, ist die nun dort Falsch angeschlossen?


Du schreibst doch selbst das du die Pumpe an CPU-Fan dran hast, wieso sollte dann Pumpen Fan was ausgeben wenn dort nichts angeschlossen ist.
Ganz davon abgesehen muss eine AIO nicht zwingend an den Pumpen Fan angeschlossen sein, da die Leistungsaufnahme solch einer kleinen Pumpe nicht so hoch ist. Der Pumpen Fan kann  eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme aufnehmen, da große Pumpen besonders wenn sie anlaufen einiges an Leistung ziehen und es dann für ein normalen Anschluss zu viel sein wird. Aber du kannst auch am Pumpen Fan anschließen, ist dir in diesem Sinn frei gestellt.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2020)

Tipp eines MSI Board + Ryzen CPU Besitzers:

Schmeiß bloß das Dragon Center wieder runter!
Das bringt die gesamte Boostmechanik und Stromsparmechanismen der CPU durcheinander 
Alles wichtige im BIOS einstellen und zum Auslesen dann ein x-beliebiges Tool wie z.B. HWI verwenden.


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Tipp eines MSI Board + Ryzen CPU Besitzers:
> 
> Schmeiß bloß das Dragon Center wieder runter!
> Das bringt die gesamte Boostmechanik und Stromsparmechanismen der CPU durcheinander
> Alles wichtige im BIOS einstellen und zum Auslesen dann ein x-beliebiges Tool wie z.B. HWI verwenden.



Mein BIOS ist kompletter bullshit seit dem Ryzen 3000 BIOS Update, es wurde komplett reduziert, jede Einstellung dort ist eine Qual. 

Im Dragon Center hab ich immerhin Kurven einstellen können dachte das sei sinnvoller.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2020)

Kurven sind überbewertet, vor dem ganzen UEFI kram ging es auch ohne im alten BIOS 

Ist auch nicht soo schwer:
Bis ca. 60° gibt man ~30% auf die Lüfter
Ab 60° geht man dann langsam nach oben.
Ob man da nun per dropdown oder Zahleneingabe, oder per Klick an einer "Kurve" was ändert macht keinen Unterschied.

Problem am DragonCenter ist, dass es die Ryzen CPUs einfach nicht "versteht"...
Die verschiedenen Modi die man da auswählen kann, hauen einem quasi ein allcore OC mit fester Spannung rein, was genau das Gegenteil von dem ist, was man mit Ryzen CPUs machen sollte.
Zu Anfang hatte ich das auch installiert, "gaming" mode (oder so ähnlich) ausgewählt, und dann verwirrt festgestellt, dass meine CPU nicht mehr ihren max. boost erreicht, geschweige denn Kerne runtertaktet oder gar abschaltet im idle  Spannung war dementsprechend auch dauerhaft gern bei 1,3V oder so, wohingegen die CPU von alleine zwischen 0,2V(!) und 1,4V hoch und runter geht, je nach Auslastung, einzeln für jeden Kern.
Eine Software wie das DragonCenter verschlimmbessert das ganze eigentlich nur. Die CPU wechslet Takt und Spannung im milisekunden Bereich von alleine, das schafft keine Software (besser).

"Leider" mussten die Boardhersteller etwas tricksen um alle CPUs auch auf Mainboards mit 16Mb BIOS Chips lauffähig zu bekommen, da ist dann halt die grafische Oberfläche eingespart worden. Die Funktionen sind noch alle da, nur sehen halt "wie früher" sehr altbacken aus 

Wir helfen dir aber gerne weiter mit deinen BIOS Settings


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kurven sind überbewertet, vor dem ganzen UEFI kram ging es auch ohne im alten BIOS
> 
> Ist auch nicht soo schwer:
> Bis ca. 60° gibt man ~30% auf die Lüfter
> ...



Hi, 
danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort.

Ich hatte eine Manuelle Lüfterkurve Drinn, diese wollte ich gestern nur etwas anheben, da es aktuell wärmer wird und mein rechtes bein regelrecht gebraten wird vom PC.
Dann ist mir wie gesagt im Dragon Center aufgefallen das die Pumpe am Cpu fan angeschlossen ist, was ja anscheinend kein Problem ist, ich werde den PC dennoch aufmachen und einen zusätzlichen Lüfter für mehr Airflow rein hauen und halt die Pumpe am Pump Fan Anschlusss anschließen bzw. die Radiator Lüfter dann an Cpu Fan anschließen.


#edit

gerade sehe ich du hast einen relativ ähnlichen PC,
Du hast keinerlei Problematik mit der Hitze?
Die Grafikkarte wird ja ordentlich heiß, etwa 75grad bei den meisten Games.
Die Cpu wird bei mir von einer Cooler Master ML240R gekühlt und ist so bei 40 grad im idle und 60 grad unter Vollast.

Wenn man dann nach etwa 30 min an das Seitenfenster fast, ist dieses wirklich sehr warm bzw der ganze Raum wird nach 1-2std spielen unerträglich heiß.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn die Grafikkarte Luftgekühlt wird kann es ganz normal sein.
Denn im Gehäuse wird sich die Temperatur auf 45-55°C ansteigen (je nachdem wie gut die Temperatur abgeführt werden kann).
Falls du ein Kühlschrank Thermometer hast kannst du dieses mal ins Gehäuse stellen und selbst schauen was da für Temperaturen zusammen kommen.


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafikkarte Luftgekühlt wird kann es ganz normal sein.
> Denn im Gehäuse wird sich die Temperatur auf 45-55°C ansteigen (je nachdem wie gut die Temperatur abgeführt werden kann).
> Falls du ein Kühlschrank Thermometer hast kannst du dieses mal ins Gehäuse stellen und selbst schauen was da für Temperaturen zusammen kommen.



Ja die GRAKA ist luftgekühlt, 
So ein Thermometer hab ich leider nicht. 
Sollte die Lüfter Kurve von der Wakü dann an die CPU temp oder anhand anderen Temps eingestellt werden?

Hier ein Bild von der Kiste falls das etwas hilft

IMG-20200604-130722 &#8212; ImgBB

Und das die Lüfter die noch verfügbar zum einbauen wären ( Der obere ist 4 Pin rest 3) 

IMG-20200604-131751 &#8212; ImgBB


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2020)

Nein, habe keine Probleme mit der Hitze in meinem System.
Im Winter fast von Vorteil, wenn PC und Fernseher das Wohnzimmer heizen, kann die Heizung aus bleiben 

Dein Zimmer wird sich aber trotzdem immer erwärmen. Die einzelnen Komponenten erzeugen nun mal eine gewisse Abwärme die irgendwo hin muss -> Zimmer
Da hilft dann auch keine bessere Kühlung sondern im extremfall nur UV und FPS-Begrenzung und so was um die produzierte Abwärme zu reduzieren.
Lässt du alles voll laufen mit besserer Kühlung so wird dein Zimmer einfach nur schneller warm und die angezeigten Systemtemperaturen sind halt etwas geringer.

Meine GPU läuft (stark angepasst per Radeon Software) zwischen 60-70 FPS dank Radeon Chill bei einer durchschnittlichen Temperatur von ~70°C.
Bei der CPU ist das schwer zu sagen, da ich sogar im "windows idle" Temperaturspitzen von über 70°C sehe.
Aber momentan bei noch relativ moderaten Temperaturen draußen schätze ich meine CPU Temperatur so zwischen 65° und 75° C beim zocken ein.
Meine Grafikkarte erzeugt dann ein ganz leichtes Rauschen sobald die GPU sich aufgewärmt hat und der (die 3) Lüfter sich bei ca. 1300 RPM eingependelt haben.
Aber stört nicht, da entweder Kopfhörer auf oder meine 5.1 Anlage entsprechend laut


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, habe keine Probleme mit der Hitze in meinem System.
> Im Winter fast von Vorteil, wenn PC und Fernseher das Wohnzimmer heizen, kann die Heizung aus bleiben
> 
> Dein Zimmer wird sich aber trotzdem immer erwärmen. Die einzelnen Komponenten erzeugen nun mal eine gewisse Abwärme die irgendwo hin muss -> Zimmer
> ...



Die Rx580 ist mir auch nicht zu laut, sondern die Lüfter der Wakü die übertönen alle Komponenten -_-
Deshalb auch der zweite Thread im Wakü forum


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2020)

Dann bist du da auch gut aufgehoben, mit WaKü habe ich null Erfahrung.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

lyriix7 schrieb:


> Ja die GRAKA ist luftgekühlt,
> So ein Thermometer hab ich leider nicht.
> Sollte die Lüfter Kurve von der Wakü dann an die CPU temp oder anhand anderen Temps eingestellt werden?
> 
> ...


Baue dir von deinen Lüfter noch zwei oben die raus fördern ein, dann sollte es besser werden.
Den Rest kannst du lassen.

Wenn die Lüfter am Radiator davor eingebaut werden können wäre es noch etwas besser.
Bedeutet... Radiator ans Gehäuse ansetzen, Lüfter auf der anderen Seite der Gehäusefront und beides miteinander verschrauben.
Mir ist nur nicht bekannt ob die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite passen werden. Wenn nicht lass die so verbaut wie sie jetzt sind.

Dein Gehäuse ist auch nicht optimal, weil nur die seitlichen Schlitze vorhanden sind und die Front bestimmt komplett verschlossen ist.


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Baue dir von deinen Lüfter noch zwei oben die raus fördern ein, dann sollte es besser werden.
> Den Rest kannst du lassen.
> 
> Wenn die Lüfter am Radiator davor eingebaut werden können wäre es noch etwas besser.
> ...



Die Front ist komplett zu richtig, diese hat an den Seiten zwei lufteinlässe das wars aber. 
Ich werde jetzt umbauen und berichten was sich getan hat.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Die Front lässt sich normalerweise abklippsen und dann kannst du mal schauen ob die Lüfter zwischen passen würden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mir ist wie bereits geschrieben ist nicht bekannt ob die Lüfter dazwischen passen werden.


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Front lässt sich normalerweise abklippsen und dann kannst du mal schauen ob die Lüfter zwischen passen würden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würden nicht passen leider.

Habe die Anschlüsse jetzt so dass Cpu Fan mit den Radiator Lüftern verbunden ist und Pump Fan mit der Pumpe,
erstaunlicherweise ist das rattern bzw zischen fast komplett weg von den Lüftern ????
Ich verstehe nicht warum aber es ist Silent und kühlt richtig.

Im Bios unter Smart Fan Control ist Pump Fan deaktiviert nur Cpu Fan läuft.
Zusätzlich sind oben zwei 120mm lüfter Verbaut worden.
Ich werde den Superposition Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und schauen wie die Hitzeentwicklung sich entwickelt hat.


btw. ohne Dragon Center bekomme ich meine blöde beleuchtung nicht mehr aus


----------

